# Achat d'iPhone d'occasion



## mac ito (28 Mars 2020)

Bonjour avez vous dans le cadre d'un achat d'iPhone d'occasion en l'occurence un SE des recommandations à faire sur des sites de confiance et/ou certains a éviter. Je ne suis pas adepte de ces plateformes alors tout bon conseil est le bienvenu. J'ai déjà quelque peu regardé on trouve plein de site encore plus de reconditionneur, différents états d'usure, et quelques autres critères. Peut être aussi que le sujet a déjà été évoqué ailleurs sur le forum, si c'est le cas n'hésitez pas à m'y envoyer.

Merci à vous


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (28 Mars 2020)

Salut, un iPhone SE est vraiment vieux, part plutôt sur un 7/8 c'est mon conseil, Back Market est un bon site de reconditionnement


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,  
Le SE un est un très bon appareil que j'ai utilisé longtemps  mais maintenant t'auras plus de MAJ.
Le 8 est un bon choix intermédiaire.
En ce qui concerne les reconditionneurs, déjà c'est à éviter car c'est la loterie et : SURTOUT oublies Black Market.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (28 Mars 2020)

Certes Back Market c'est pas très fiable....
Mais le SE est vraiment limité aujourd'hui


----------



## mac ito (30 Mars 2020)

Merci pour vos réponses, pour ma part le SE me va très bien, son format et son utilisation à une main surtout. Il manque juste de la place sur le mien actuellement. C'est pas un pas non plus un achat pour du long terme alors je vais au plus économique sachant en plus qu'iOS 13.4 fonctionne dessus alors je ne vais pas chercher ailleurs. 

*IRONHIDE49 *tu dis "limité" tu penses à quoi ou veux parler de quelles fonctions?

J'ai été faire un tour sur les sites de reconditionnement, sérieux pour moi c'est trop la foire, dans mon cas et vu ce que je souhaite acheter je vais me tourner vers leboncoin, moins de choix certes (si je cherche autour de chez moi) mais des prix plus raisonnable et surtout un état visuel garanti comparé aux critères d'appréciation des sites qui sont pour moi beaucoup trop aléatoires et approximatifs.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (30 Mars 2020)

Je pense à la taille de l'écran, surtout que le téléphone va tenir 1/2ans alors qu'un 7 ça va être 2/3ans et un 8 3/4ans. Mais c'est à toi de voir en fonction de ton budget. Si ça peut t'intéresser, Apple, selon les rumeurs va bientôt sortir un SE 2/IPhone 9, ça vaut peut être le coup pour toi de voir ce que donne ces téléphones.


----------



## mac ito (30 Mars 2020)

Qu'entends tu par tenir 1/2 2/3 3/4ans? 

Ce n'est pas vraiment une question de budget mais plutot de pragmatisme, comme je disais je compte le remplacer dans quelques mois alors je ne vois pas l'intérêt de mettre plus, sachant que c'est pour une période donnée et d'autant qu'il me convient très bien aujourd'hui terme d'utilisation. Et l'idée était effectivement de voir a quoi ressemblerais ce nouveau SE..


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (30 Mars 2020)

Le SE est déjà en fin de vie contrairement au 7/8
Alors pourquoi tu veux acheter un SE si c'est pour le garder que quelques mois? ça fait cher les mois en question, ton téléphone actuel ne te convient pas pour quelques mois, c'est quel modèle?


----------



## mac ito (30 Mars 2020)

C'est un SE16Go et ce qui est problématique c'est que depuis iOS 13 la synchronisation de Photos sur l'iPhone ne fonctionne qu'a condition d'avoir au mini 1Go d'espace libre ce qui n'est plus mon cas. 

Un SE en 32 c'est 75 et en 64Go c'est 100€ en état neuf, ca va c'est raisonnable comme invest. Je cherche juste a patienter quelque mois avant d'investir dans un nouveau.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (30 Mars 2020)

Garde plutôt ton argent pour investir plus dans ton prochain téléphone. Et vire les applis inutile sur ton SE actuel, ça fait cher les 16Go supplémentaires, ou à la limite vois pour un iPhone XR ou 11 si tu en veux un maintenant. La synchronisation, certes c'est pratique mais c'est pas dramatique si tu l'as pas. Fait des sauvegardes régulières pour ne rien perdre


----------



## mac ito (30 Mars 2020)

Dans mon cas le souci de synchronisation c'est problématique, d'autant qu'a cause de cela la bibliothèque de l'iPhone n'est plus mise à jour, que ce soit via iCloud ou même en le connectant au mac.

merci pour tes remarques.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (30 Mars 2020)

C'est quand même bizarre, sur IOS 12 tout marchait correctement?


----------



## mac ito (30 Mars 2020)

ouais c'est le passage sur iOS 13 qui modifie cela


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (30 Mars 2020)

C'est dommage quand même, et un XS ou XR voir 11 ça ne t'intéresse pas ?


----------



## mac ito (30 Mars 2020)

c'est vrai pour iOS mais franchement le gap est fou avec l'iOS.12. J'étais déjà en limite avant le changement d'OS alors bon c'est pas une vraie découverte pour moi qu'il ne me convient plus en l'état. 

J'ai plutôt pour projet d'investir fin d'année, plutôt qu'aujourd'hui, dans un des derniers modèles. Je veux juste mettre le mini aujourd'hui pour palier ce manque de mémoire et le pb de synchronisation que cela génère.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
Pourquoi ne pas investir dans un peu de mémoire iCloud ?


----------



## mac ito (30 Mars 2020)

Bonjour, le problème ne vient pas de là, j'ai déjà 200Go dans iCloud


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

mac ito a dit:


> Bonjour, le problème ne vient pas de là, j'ai déjà 200Go dans iCloud


Vous dites , manquer de place ??


----------



## mac ito (30 Mars 2020)

Oui je manque de place mais sur l'iPhone pas sur iCloud


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

mac ito a dit:


> Oui je manque de place mais sur l'iPhone pas sur iCloud


La je comprend plus !!


----------



## mac ito (30 Mars 2020)

qu'est ce que tu ne comprends pas?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

La mémoire de votre iPhone 
elle est saturée par les applications?


----------



## mac ito (30 Mars 2020)

en partie, mais surtout par la photothèque, qui représente plus de 4Go sur l'iPhone en sachant qu'elle en fait 113 sur iCloud.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

Systeme utilise  combien de Go ? car il me paraît énorme


----------



## mac ito (30 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

mac ito a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 162809



Ah , je voyais plus !


----------



## Nicolarts (1 Avril 2020)

@Jura39 : Je crois que mac Ito (selon leur signature), son iPhone SE n'a que 16 go donc il n'a pas des places disponibles mais son stockage de iCloud est 200go.  Le problème est que il ne peut pas "libre" de place sur iPhone SE avec ses 16 go. Donc c'est difficile gérer pour lui.

Mac ito : il est suffit de prendre un iPhone avec un grand mémoire comme genre de 128go ou 256 go. Le problème sera vite disparu.


----------

